# Difference between sudaphed and ephedrine hcl?



## Kracin (Mar 24, 2005)

walmart sells 96 tablets of "wal-phed", for 5 bucks.... it contains psuedoephedrine hcl, and one other thing.... does anyone know any difference between the ephedrine off of the websites and this kind of ephedrine? if there is any difference at least.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 24, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> walmart sells 96 tablets of "wal-phed", for 5 bucks.... it contains psuedoephedrine hcl, and one other thing.... does anyone know any difference between the ephedrine off of the websites and this kind of ephedrine? if there is any difference at least.


 pseudoephedrine is just an isomer of ephedrine in the form of either hydrochloride or sulfate and is used as a decongestant because it's a bronchodilator.


----------

